# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  Insertion calendrier JQuery/JS dans une page JSP

## Viish

Bonjour,

Je souhaite insrer dans une de mes jsp ce calendrier : http://arshaw.com/fullcalendar/

Mon soucis est que j'obitens une page blanche avec ma jsp, alors que le mme code ( l'exception de la ligne


```
<%@ page language="java" contentType="text/html; charset=UTF-8"  pageEncoding="UTF-8"%>
```

) dans une page html fonctionne trs bien !

Dans chrome, avec le gestionnaire de ressources, je vois ceci en rouge au dbut de chacun de mes fichiers .js inclus dans ma page :



> fullcalendar.min.js:-1Resource interpreted as Script but transferred with MIME type text/html.
> fullcalendar.min.js:2Uncaught SyntaxError: Unexpected token <


Mme si je retire la partie contentType de ma premire ligne, la premire erreur disparait mais la deuxime reste et j'ai toujours un page blanche.

Voici le code de ma jsp:


```

```

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.

----------


## Viish

Je viens de remarquer quelque chose d'trange : le code affich dans l'explorateur de ressources par Chrome comme tant le contenu de mes .js est en fait celui de la page d'accueil de mon application (le code de la jsp affich lors d'une requte sur "/").

Quelqu'un saurait d'o cela peut-il venir ?

----------


## Viish

Mme chose avec firebug, le contenu de tout ce qui passe par src"..." est en fait le code source de ma page d'accueil. Je suppose donc qu'il s'agit l d'une erreur de configuration de Tomcat ou bien de mon projet.

Quelqu'un saurait-il m'clairer l dessus s'il vous plait ? Je dbute en JEE...

----------


## hhfr

Salut,  vue de nez, je vois deux possibilits :
 Premiere possibilit :
Le navigateur ne trouve pas le fichier relatif  ton script : 
fullcalendar.min.js
comme le serveur ne trouve pas le fichier en question, il retourne une page html d'erreur gnrique, ce qui te gnre les messages d'erreurs suivants : 



```

```

Vrifie bien la prsence des fichiers (ainsi que des autres fichiers ncessaires  l'excution des scripts et cela devrait fonctionner.

Pour vrifier la prsence ou l'absence du fichier, tu peux taper dans ton navigateur l'url de ces fichiers, ici :



```
http://tonip:tonport/applicationname/js/fullcalendar.min.js
```

Enfin, ces fichiers devraient tre dans ton rpertoire web de ton application dans le war du cot serveur, au mme endroit que tes jsps en fait, mais dans un rpertoire "js".
 Autre possibilit, la redirection inconditionnel des requtes vers l'url "/", cela serait dt  un mauvais paramtrage du fichier de dploiement.
Montre nous ton fichier web.xml qui se trouve dans ton rpertoire "WEB-INF" de ton application.

Voil en esprant que cela t'aura aid. Tiens nous au courant

----------


## Viish

Salut,

Merci pour ta rponse.
En effet je pense que l'url d'accs  mon fichier tait pas bon.

C'est vraiment con des fois les erreurs pnibles...

----------

